# Dude you're screwed... episode with slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You guys and gals might like to check out "Dude you're screwed!" on Discovery channel tonight... Chris Swanda will be on...

He didn't tell me what all happened, but did say it should be interesting!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I enjoy that show; like all reality shows it's hard to know what is really real and what isn't but this one at least appears real!

The first part where they 'capture' the person seems staged, and the supposed pat-down to make sure they aren't carrying anything somehow always seems to miss anything on or under a belt buckle and some other mystery location.

But thankfully that's only the start of the show. The rest (with the possible exception of the last-second finishes) appears pretty real and is fun to watch.

The guys all display some real survival skills.

I'm guessing from the above clue that the 'survival pack' must include a SERE!

That should be very interesting; I look forward to it!

Considering how they always try to mess with the 'screwed' guy as much as possible, my guess is the SERE will be complete but with no bands and almost certainly no ammo. Hopefully they will provide something that can be used to make bands and a pouch, but I'm willing to bet it won't be complete and banded up like when Bill sends it to you!

In particular if Jake Zwieg has anything to do with the packing of the survival pack, it will be tantalizingly close to complete but missing something vital!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love that show. If he can't get food with a "Pocket Predator " , I may stop watching the show. LOL


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

Sweet I love that show!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Never heard of the show (not a big tv guy) but if it involves slingshot and especially pocket predator stuff I would love to see it!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Halfway through and still no slingshot... should I be worried


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

So, um... no slingshot:huh:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It was a great show, but I kept looking for a non-existent slingshot too!

Is he gonna find it in the prison? Nope, but some other great stuff.

Is it at the end of the road? Nope, just a dead truck.

Then I gave up on it until wait.... is it in the bouncy castle?

I definitely gave up on it after that, but didn't expect an arrest.

Enjoyable, lot of humor, Chris Swanda was a great addition to the show with a lot of personality and survival skills and a "What, me worry?" attitude.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well that was annoying...

Chris told he got some good use out of the slingshot... but I guess all the footage ended up on the cutting room floor.

It's not the first time and probably won't be the last time "Hollywood" screws with the slingshot community... I've personally already been on two shows that have both been either canceled or just didn't air that part. These guys make up many many hours of footage to get only a few minutes that actually make it to the screen...

And so life goes on!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Bill, it was a great show anyway.

My wife actually said to me before the show started that I had the episodes confused and the slingshot show would be next week, and she showed me the listings.

It said ( http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/dude-youre-screwed/episodes-season-2/615483 ):


Nov 19 (season 2 ep. 4) - Title: "Death Row" - Description: A prison inmate is haunted.
Nov. 26 (season 2 ep. 5) - Title: "The Hunger Game" - Description: A newbie becomes overwhelmed.

I thought she was right and it would be next week until the show started and there was Chris Swanda.

Now I'm wondering if the guy that was the 'bear expert' on tonight's show is the newbie they are talking about for next week.

If the SS was taped and cut out, now I have to wonder where the heck it fit into the program. Was the slingshot in the initial survival bag? Did the guys pull one of those 'drop it from the helicopter' tricks like they did with a bow on another episode? Was there really a shooter on the grassy knoll? We may never know, but the books will be written.

But I guess the real mystery is with what display of slingshot mastery Chris killed an unknown creature, then cooked and ate it during a time we were led to believe he was going hungry. Was it that black bear that we were made to believe ran away, and Chris actually went through the rest of the adventure wearing a bearskin coat? Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus. We just cut him out.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I can tell you this much... there is almost nothing that comes out of Hollywood that isn't completely scripted and rehearsed many times...

Like on this show "Dude you're screwed" for example... they want you to believe that it 's possible to fly a guy to freakin' Tanzania without him being fully aware of where he's going... yeah, I'm sure the TSA and other departments of Homeland Security are really going to let that happen.

There's just so many flaws in continuity and common sense on shows like this that it boggles the mind that they really want anybody to believe it's all for real.

On shows I've been a part of, and they didn't even air... one a storage auction oriented show and another a skills based game show... there was absolutely nothing left to chance.

We already knew a special slingshot was going to be found in a room (because it was planted there) and we already knew I was going to be the expert who just happened to be in LA at that time, and we already knew that I was going to show the "guys" how to shoot with style and precision... now I can't go into details about what shows or exactly what happened and to who and what...

They make you sign some very binding legal documents about nondisclosure... But I think you can figure out what I'm saying... pretty much all of it is completely fake.

And because of that, I have turned down some pretty cool opportunities since then to appear on other "reality" shows... my conscience just won't let me participate in it.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

This is more or less why I don't watch TV at all. The only thing I enjoy is old nature shows where they just point the camera at a zebra and some guy rambles on in a british accent. Zebras can't lie.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i love me some attenborough hosted animal shows that old man has been everywhere


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Mutual of Omaha is people you can count on when the goin's rough.


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Freaking hollywood


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

did you get your slingshot back----????


----------



## saunterer (May 6, 2014)

Hey folks... Chris here.

Bill I shot you an email just a bit ago.

I used the SERE slingshot with an improvised arrow that I made out of a mullen stalk and some bicycle spokes. I was really proud of it, but unfortunately it never made it on air. If you go back and watch the episode, you'll see that I was carrying a pronged arrow. It's here in this picture.

All and all I was proud of this experience. A lot of cool things I did, not not make it on air, but out of 100 hours, only 42 minutes get shown.










Good news is, that I'll be on again next week at base camp, and we did some shooting, and I used the SERE. See below.










I will say Jake and Terry thought it was really cool and I even shot some arrows with it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Freakin' Hollywood indeed.

At the beginning Chris was patted down and they found the SERE on him... but Terry gave it back because he wanted to see how Chris could use it...

Well at the river, Chris got some clams, but he also got a fish with the SERE shooting that three prong arrow... So Chris was pretty much the best fed of the lot from all the Dude you're Screwed episodes...

I'm thinking that was probably the reason they cut out that part... wanted to make Chris' situation seem a lot more desperate than it actually was... because by letting him keep the SERE it was like an unfair advantage... he could feed himself easily by taking fish, birds, squirrels, rabbits...

But of course in the end it is a game... you must reach civilization or be rescued by another party within the alotted 100 hours... Chris did exactly that, but he made it look to easy, so a lot was cut out to make it look much more difficult than it was.

Anyway, in upcoming episodes there may be some scenes of the guys all together shooting and stuff.. and the SERE will probably be making an appearance then


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

It would have been great to see the SERE being used, but you're definitely right -- Chris ate *a lot better* than anybody on other episodes I've seen!

Contrast that with the last time Jake Zweig was the screwed guy, when dropped in Namibia.

At the end of the episode he was trying to eat this:

http://goo.gl/D1A5R3

Clams or Saltbush? Not a hard choice!


----------



## saunterer (May 6, 2014)

My episode re-airs this Wednesday night at 7pm Central with some added scenes and commentary. Maybe we see more then? Dunno. I'm just the knucklehead in front of the camera. The new episode airs this Wednesday at 8pm Central. Be sure to tune in.

I did a Q&A over on Facebook if you want to follow along. https://www.facebook.com/DudeYoureScrewed (Scroll down to my Q&A)


----------

